# Etherial 6 String FF Build Thread



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (May 29, 2013)

So back in September I started talking to Matt from Etherial about getting a custom bass built. I started playing 6 string
basses a few years ago and just fell in love with em, so naturally I go for a custom 6  Seeing as I already have both 
a fretted and fretless bass, I felt a multi-scale would be a great addition to the family. The problem was, I couldn't find 
a luthier that would take the build with the specs I wanted, none of which were too crazy either  None the less, 
the build has begun and is approaching midway! 

So there are a few things I'm not going to release just yet, simply because Matt deserves the credit since they were
his ideas, and trust me fellas, they're brilliant 

So the main specs!

An easy 36"-34" fan

Bone nut lol

Bluegum body

Structural carbon fiber neck with blackbut core

Set neck, carved down to neck-thru smoothness

Jarrah fretboard with a unidirectional carbon fiber skin

Single truss rod with two internal reinforcement rods

ABM single bass bridges

Hipshot Ultralite Y tuners

EMG-Hz passive pickups with the active BTC control system
(Basically, using the passive pups to get the tone out of the bluegum, then the BTC system to jack-up the 
output an extra 20db )

Now where things get interesting is on the inlays!  







In addition to just being absolutely insane, they glow in the dark, because...

Now before people start jumping up and down about the tribal-ish designs, note, they were my idea. I got 
the idea for the concept from a print I'd done a while back. I really liked the veining from the cross and so 
that's what we went with. Matt just added a little extra beef to it and I was sold on it. 






First, the final concept design






So some tasty progress wood pron for you animals!






The initial cut!






The buttery delicious contours and carves 






Some tasty Jarrah action






Lastly, the headstock! I'll keep this updated as often as I can. As of now, the fretboard is being glued to the neck 
after which the inlay work begins


Now I get that not everyone on here is a fan of Etherial's designs. Quite honestly, I don't care. This is my bass 
and I couldn't be more excited about what I'm getting. Aesthetically, everyone has their own tastes in guitars, 
so show some respect. All in all, Matt has been a blast to work with. Seeing he is a one man operation, a little delay 
in response time is no big deal what so ever, although, some days I've gotten half a dozen responses in one day. He 
even made enough time to chat on Skype for a few hours with me


----------



## jawbreaker (May 29, 2013)

Looking forward to the end result. Keep us updated!


----------



## Austin175 (May 29, 2013)

Looking great man I'm getting a custom 7 from Matt once I got the money.


----------



## xCaptainx (May 29, 2013)

Cool! I've never seen a build progress thread for Etherial, so I'll be checking this out regularly. Thanks for posting!


----------



## CD1221 (May 30, 2013)

Awesome design! Love the carves.


----------



## jonajon91 (May 30, 2013)

Sweet, I know etherial get a lot of shtick for outlandish concepts and quality issues in old builds, but you have to hand it to the man, he has never said no to a build and will take on any project however crazy the specs are 
*clapclapclap*


----------



## thrsher (May 30, 2013)

love the design, gonna be sick when its done!


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (May 30, 2013)

jonajon91 said:


> Sweet, I know etherial get a lot of shtick for outlandish concepts and quality issues in old builds, but you have to hand it to the man, he has never said no to a build and will take on any project however crazy the specs are
> *clapclapclap*



Yeah, although it seems he's done nothing but improve his quality with every build. The real crazy thing was that he actually took my specs and took them to the next level! I love how he wants to push not only his abilities, but the limits of the entire industry. It sounds a bit over dramatic at the moment, but it'll make sense soon enough


----------



## jonajon91 (May 30, 2013)

He seems to have a lot of projects on the hob at the same time though. I know he has at least 3 basses going (including yours), loads of guitars, that thing with the 16 strings that popped up. Lets hope he keeps them all good 

---edit---

Those inlays look crazy even by Etherial standards!


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Jun 25, 2013)

Whaddupp updatess!?!? Getting some base coat epoxy laid for the carbon fiber shell on the neck and the skin on the fretboard! It'll be multiple layers on the neck for structural integrity. Now having done this myself as well (see platinum warlock rebuild thread) I can say this shit is tricky, especially to get as perfect as Matt does. Once all that is cured and top coated, he's onto the inlays.  Now how he does those, well that's beyond me and I don't even want to begin to attempt something like that  













With him having four builds at the final stages, I'm expecting a slight lul in updates from Matt on the progress on my build, but I'm fine with that considering I love seeing the completed builds come out  I'm so ready for that to be my bass next though!  None the less, he has been so great to work with and has been great with communication. Hell, this morning we had another short conversation! This is one busy dude! So while I'm crazy excited about this build, I'm not so impatient as to run him into the ground, because, well that would be a bit counter productive!


----------



## Metal_Webb (Jun 25, 2013)

No matter what you think about his inlays with timber, you have to admit he does a pretty mean job with the epoxy and CF. Can't wait to see this finished!


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jun 25, 2013)

jonajon91 said:


> He seems to have a lot of projects on the hob at the same time though. I know he has at least 3 basses going (including yours), loads of guitars, that thing with the 16 strings that popped up. Lets hope he keeps them all good
> 
> ---edit---
> 
> Those inlays look crazy even by Etherial standards!



Matt currently has 20 builds at the moment. One-fifth of which he is finishing up.

CaptainLuckeyBeard: keep me up-to-date on the FB bro!


----------



## jonajon91 (Jun 26, 2013)

dayum, 20 builds ... thats uh, a lot.


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Jun 26, 2013)

The man is a freaking machine. I love waking up to an update from Matt! Seriously makes my day, every time lol






Look at my baby making friends  my neck is on the left.


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Jul 16, 2013)

And I has updates!!!

So as a lot of ya'll might have noticed (or not, not like I know what you do with your free time besides look at porn and guitars  ) Matt recently posted 






My bass just so happens to be the board on the top!

But wait, there's more!






THE INSANITY BEGINS! Seriously though, this inlay is f*ckin ridiculous in the best ways possible. 

And almost all of the hardware is in, just waiting on tuning machines and eventually the strings lol These are single ABM black bass bridges. The single bridge route is about the only way we can go at the moment until Kahler gets their shit together and makes me a 6 (or 7) string bass tremolo bridge! 








for real though. multi scale bass trem, someone get on this shit already. Also, has anyone seen the prices on those multi-scale trems??? $500 and up!? Da fuq is this shit...


----------



## jonajon91 (Jul 16, 2013)

CaptainLuckeyBeard said:


> ... at the moment until Kahler gets their shit together and makes me a 6 (or 7) string bass tremolo bridge!



Now we are talking 
I am both surprised and disappointed that I have not yet subscribed to this thread.


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Jul 16, 2013)

jonajon91 said:


> Now we are talking
> I am both surprised and disappointed that I have not yet subscribed to this thread.



Gettin my Les Claypool on up in this bitch!


----------



## User Name (Jul 16, 2013)

that fretwork is fukin insane. loooooovvvvvveeeee iiiiiiitttttt


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm not seeing the fretwork. Or am I missing something?


----------



## Suitable (Jul 16, 2013)

Is the inlay design printed on tracing paper then glued onto the board to be etched out and inlayed? Thats some sick shit going on here!!!


----------



## AxeHappy (Jul 16, 2013)

There is nothing about this design that isn't ....ing awesome. 

Bloody Brilliant Sir!


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Jul 31, 2013)

Just cause I feel like being a tease... 







Also, kinda stoked cause I got a new practice rig that'll sound unreal with the new Etherial 






Which works absolutely perfect since my live rig is an Eden Navigator!


----------



## jonajon91 (Aug 31, 2013)

Apologies for the necromancy, but is there any word on this one?


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Sep 2, 2013)

jonajon91 said:


> Apologies for the necromancy, but is there any word on this one?



No worries lol I was just waiting for the pics of the finished inlays to update the thread. It took some 30+ odd hours just to route the bastard  we had a minor hiccup with the red glow inlay material, but that's just because it never wants to set up evenly I guess. Just changed how the glow works and it was back to business! Should be getting something in the next few days! I'm really wanting this to be here for my band's CD release show in early October, so the pressure is on!!!


----------



## Carnage (Sep 3, 2013)

That inlay work looks insane


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Sep 13, 2013)

Soo quick update! The inlays are getting finished and the neck set. So until I get those pics, here are more of the inlays being carved! It only took an insane amount of time hahah












Should have some major progress shots here in the next few days! Stay tuned!


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Sep 15, 2013)

As promised! More updates! So the fretboard is almost done, and he's started on the cavities on the body! Not much else to say, so enjoy the pics!


----------



## jonajon91 (Sep 15, 2013)

Oh, you know how much I love this thread!


----------



## pondman (Sep 15, 2013)

CaptainLuckeyBeard said:


> As promised! More updates! So the fretboard is almost done, and he's started on the cavities on the body! Not much else to say, so enjoy the pics!



Wow ! I missed this one  Amazing work


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Sep 19, 2013)

AH! So after what must have seemed like forever (especially for Matt ) The inlays are finally all carved out and the neck is ready to be set! The only thing that changed was the inlay glow went from being the standard glow in the dark type thing to a UV reactive glow. Sooo it looks like I'm gonna need some UV bulbs on stage and make sure to wipe it down before I put it up there.... XD

Less talky more pron...












And miscellaneous tasty body shot 







On a related note, bluegum looks freaking incredible and I wanna just play with a slab of it....


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 19, 2013)

His work looks like it's getting much cleaner... This is a cool build. 

REALLY diggin' that body shape...


----------



## Metal_Webb (Sep 19, 2013)

CaptainLuckeyBeard said:


> On a related note, bluegum looks freaking incredible and I wanna just play with a slab of it....



Build's looking killer mate! Bluegum and the like look excellent but are a bit of a pain to work with. They're super dense so sanding is a pain and any cuts you make, though clean, will blunt your tools like no tomorrow.


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Sep 19, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> His work looks like it's getting much cleaner... This is a cool build.
> 
> REALLY diggin' that body shape...



It definitely is! And thanks! It was one he hadn't refined yet, but I liked the best. We played with it a little then  here we are 




Metal_Webb said:


> Build's looking killer mate! Bluegum and the like look excellent but are a bit of a pain to work with. They're super dense so sanding is a pain and any cuts you make, though clean, will blunt your tools like no tomorrow.



Thanks! Yeahh that's what I'd been told lol I was wondering how he got it so clean so quickly! I just assumed he was a wizard or some shit  Lots of elbow grease and sharpening apparently. Still looks like a giant piece of chocolate....hahah


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Oct 2, 2013)

Quick update again. The neck is getting glued after which it'll get shaped. I'm pretty interested to see how he goes about shaping the neck because its pretty weird lol Other than that, just waiting on the inlay material to come in and then on to fretting and laying the carbon for the neck and back!


----------



## capoeiraesp (Oct 2, 2013)

What's the hole in the top left of the headstock for?


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Oct 2, 2013)

capoeiraesp said:


> What's the hole in the top left of the headstock for?



I'm pretty sure it's there for when he starts the carving? Not sure honestly, I think its getting carved off anyways? Lol if I smoked still I'd tell him to leave it in for a cigarette holder or something lol


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Nov 2, 2013)

Time for some major progress updates. Inlays are done, carbon is laid, things are wrapping up!


----------



## jonajon91 (Nov 2, 2013)

Awesome, Its nice to see some actual progress pictures, usually it is just before and after shots, but we get to see the carbon going on here. Awesome.
Really dig this bass man, is the inlay getting white at the top of the neck or is that the flash?

---edit---

I see that the hole in the headstock was spare wood. That makes sense.


----------



## Watty (Nov 2, 2013)

That inlay....


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Nov 3, 2013)

Awesome stuff!
Can't wait to see it finished.

I have 3 questions for you if you don't mind ^___^

1-How much does this beauty costed you? I guess that big inlay takes quite the toll 
2-To your knowledge, how long is Etherial's wait list?
3-I understood the guy (Matt amirite?) is quite crazy and willing to do crazy stuff that customers ask him. Did he ever told you, "no man, you can't do this" or "actually this is the wrong way to do it but I can do it anyway if you so like"?


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Nov 3, 2013)

jonajon91 said:


> Awesome, Its nice to see some actual progress pictures, usually it is just before and after shots, but we get to see the carbon going on here. Awesome.
> Really dig this bass man, is the inlay getting white at the top of the neck or is that the flash?
> 
> ---edit---
> ...



The white gets stenciled in to blend properly, he just hadn't gotten there yet lol



OmegaSlayer said:


> Awesome stuff!
> Can't wait to see it finished.
> 
> I have 3 questions for you if you don't mind ^___^
> ...




I think most of his builds start at $1950AUD and go up from there depending on materials and a few other variables. Mine is actually fairly reasonable especially given everything that's going into it. 

For me it was about 6 months from design completion to putting the deposit down and the build starting. It's probably a little longer at the moment, but its nothing outrageous 

Matt is an awesome dude. I've had a few different concepts that I pitch to him, he plays with em for a little bit then comes back to me with what he could do based off that concept. Much like the inlay, I asked for something veining off of a central point and I love the concept he came back with. There are a few more aspects as well that I'm unfortunately not at liberty to disclose just yet. As soon as I get the bass all secrets will be revealed though!


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Nov 21, 2013)

Moar updates! Carbon has been gelled, glossed, and trimmed up! The stencil on the back is setting and will come in the next batch of updates. Other than fretting, body decal, and hardware install, this monster is about ready! 

Le pron


----------



## thrsher (Nov 22, 2013)

sick


----------



## jonajon91 (Nov 22, 2013)

This thread deserves more attention than it is getting


----------



## darren (Nov 22, 2013)

How many layers of cloth does he apply to the neck?


----------



## PAZ (Nov 22, 2013)

Shieeet, this is going to be a beautiful bass.


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks for all the support guys 



darren said:


> How many layers of cloth does he apply to the neck?



I can't say exactly, but I'd imagine around 5-6? Enough to make it a structurally viable shell.


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Dec 5, 2013)

So a few big updates! The inlay has been touched up and finished! It looks unreal. Seriously. It looks exactly like the original rendering and its scary awesome. The thing feels alive! He then applied a few gel coats to it to keep everything sealed and rock solid! She's all fretted up now and getting that much closer to coming home! Just in time for the holidays!

Some of you might have seen this go up on his facebook page as well! He was as excited as I was about it, maybe more, when he sent me the picture lol I couldn't be happier with how it came out!






Then the frets! The fan looks super comfy as well!


----------



## Taylor (Dec 5, 2013)

Looks freaking sweet man!


----------



## NaYoN (Dec 6, 2013)

Looks really sweet! Welcome to the family


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Dec 6, 2013)

NaYoN said:


> Looks really sweet! Welcome to the family



Thanks!


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Dec 9, 2013)

So another quick update! Shit, these are coming quicker and quicker now that we're getting close to the end!  

I got this a while back, and while it was only a hey this is what's up along with some other info, I got an idea. The headstock was supposed to be covered completely by the carbon fiber, but after seeing this shot






The surface hadn't been leveled, shaped, or anything. I saw the edges sticking out and figured, hey, lets leave em like that. I liked the idea since a big part of the build was a hybrid between carbon and natural wood. So, after cleaning it up a bit. We're now looking at this







Also, I had alluded to some very awesome concepts in play with this build. One I won't disclose until I have the bass, but this one is fair game. Matt's used this before and so while it's not as big of deal, I thought it would still be cool to make a point of. The back of the bass will be a solid one piece. I.e. no rear route. Which means no control plate on the back. Instead, it's going here












He routed the cavity on the side lol The panel will be made from carbon fiber, obviously, and will be held on by rare earth magnets. Its definitely something you don't ever see and it just goes to show the level of detail we're working with.


----------



## jonajon91 (Dec 9, 2013)

Wow that is interesting with the side panel. Cant wait to see the finished product here. Also you can see a vast improvement with quality looking at the logo on your headstock and and the logo on an early build. You are one lucky man my friend.


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Dec 9, 2013)

jonajon91 said:


> Wow that is interesting with the side panel. Cant wait to see the finished product here. Also you can see a vast improvement with quality looking at the logo on your headstock and and the logo on an early build. You are one lucky man my friend.



Just gotta have a little faith in the guy! Seriously, he gets a bad wrap around here, but he's a genuinely great guy trying to make a living and a business. He's a little nuts, but all the good ones really are hahah

And yeah! That's what they call me


----------



## Prophetable (Dec 9, 2013)

CaptainLuckeyBeard said:


> he gets a bad wrap around here



I'm willing to bet that he guys around here bashing his work couldn't compare to his craftsmanship let alone his creativity, especially on the newer stuff.

So, .... 'em.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 9, 2013)

Yeah, he's on my short list of builders once I feel confident the details are cleaned up. I love his creativity, but I can be OCD about mistakes, so I want to hold off, but I would really like to order one. Of course, my luck, they'll be $5000 at that point.


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Dec 9, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, he's on my short list of builders once I feel confident the details are cleaned up. I love his creativity, but I can be OCD about mistakes, so I want to hold off, but I would really like to order one. Of course, my luck, they'll be $5000 at that point.



I say go for it! Just keep on him I guess lol, you can always request more pictures of every little detail. I know I've done that about a few aspects of the build. He's super easy going about that and really just in general


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 10, 2013)

CaptainLuckeyBeard said:


> I say go for it! Just keep on him I guess lol, you can always request more pictures of every little detail. I know I've done that about a few aspects of the build. He's super easy going about that and really just in general



What are his prices for the ornate stuff? I looked at a 9 like Noyan, but iirc that was over $4000, right?


----------



## NaYoN (Dec 10, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> What are his prices for the ornate stuff? I looked at a 9 like Noyan, but iirc that was over $4000, right?



Nah it was under that and in AUD which is weaker than USD so it was favorable for me in that way as well. I think right now you can buy my model at 9 strings for like 3400AUD or something. It's 100AUD less per string if you don't need that many.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Dec 10, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> What are his prices for the ornate stuff? I looked at a 9 like Noyan, but iirc that was over $4000, right?



My 8-er design was incredibly intricate and at an INSANELY modest price. (Shame, it it'll never see the light of day though...)


----------



## jonajon91 (Dec 10, 2013)

Never is a strong word.


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Dec 10, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> What are his prices for the ornate stuff? I looked at a 9 like Noyan, but iirc that was over $4000, right?



You can get pretty crazy and not break the bank. Mine will be coming in at under $2500 shipped to my door and while it's not the most insane build to come out of there, it's still relatively high spec. Seriously, just have a conversation with the guy, you'll be sold. The more interesting the build the more he seems to be invested into it, which would really explain all the insane builds.


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Dec 22, 2013)

More updates  First layers of clear are on the body and the bluegum body looks ridiculously awesome. 







Then the back...






Then the headstock!






Then the masking for the stencils are on and prepped for paint. I was a little on the fence about putting the stencil on the front of the body since I liked the natural look so much, but I think the stencil leaves enough of it there to satisfy me anyways lol






The stencil on the back looks pretty insane as well. The detailing is fantastic!






I like these designs since they fit in with the general theme of the guitar that I wanted incorporated. It's a little out there but I've been told I am as well so its only appropriate lol


EDIT: Got these a little while after I posted this. I was giggling like a lunatic for a little while because I was so unbelievably excited 

Matt posted this one up tonight, I think he's as excited about this as I am 






Then the back...just...


----------



## darren (Dec 22, 2013)

Just out of curiosity, is that a single layer of carbon fibre, or is it multiple layers laid up in different directions?


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Dec 23, 2013)

darren said:


> Just out of curiosity, is that a single layer of carbon fibre, or is it multiple layers laid up in different directions?



On what part? I'm pretty sure, but don't quote me here, that the back of the body and both sides of the headstock are a single layer and there are multiple on the neck joint and neck.


----------



## jonajon91 (Dec 23, 2013)

Is this build not going to be 100% wrapped then?


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Dec 23, 2013)

jonajon91 said:


> Is this build not going to be 100% wrapped then?



Nope! I wanted a hybrid between the carbon and wood. I love crazy woods and natural finishes but also love carbon fibre and how sleek and awesome it looks. So this was where we came out at!


----------



## TheFashel12 (Dec 23, 2013)

CaptainLuckeyBeard said:


>



Is that a concave neck ?


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Dec 23, 2013)

TheFashel12 said:


> Is that a concave neck ?



Nah, just goofy reflections off the satin finish, it's flat


----------



## jonajon91 (Dec 23, 2013)

CaptainLuckeyBeard said:


>



Just looked back at this. Are you still getting the almost burnt effect on the wood?


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Dec 23, 2013)

jonajon91 said:


> Just looked back at this. Are you still getting the almost burnt effect on the wood?



As far as I'm aware that'll still be in there  Honestly kinda forgot about that part in all my excitement. Which it's crazy to think it gets better, but it still does! BAH! I'm gonna need some Xanax or something before I give myself a goddamn aneurysm...WOOH hahahah


----------



## capoeiraesp (Dec 23, 2013)

How's he sealing the wood?


----------



## JaeSwift (Dec 23, 2013)

capoeiraesp said:


> How's he sealing the wood?



Since you need epoxy for the carbon fiber, I'm gonna guess he just spread that out to the body and used that to grain fill it. 

Probably lacquer afterwards?


----------



## capoeiraesp (Dec 23, 2013)

Interesting. Sounds like a tricky combo to work with.


----------



## trayenshreds (Dec 23, 2013)

Wow this bass looks like its going to be AWESOME!


----------



## JaeSwift (Dec 23, 2013)

capoeiraesp said:


> Interesting. Sounds like a tricky combo to work with.





Not really!


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Dec 24, 2013)

capoeiraesp said:


> Interesting. Sounds like a tricky combo to work with.



It's really not bad at all. Requires about as much patience as any other aspect of building. I saw what Matt was doing with his guitars and decided to try it myself on a project and I can say for a fact, it's definitely a pain in the ass lol There's a decent learning curve to the carbon/epoxy combo, especially on multi-plane and curved surfaces being as the resin is a self leveling compound. Not to mention the stuff is toxic and a royal bitch to clean off until its hardened...All that aside it's still some fun stuff to play with. It's rather insane how much you can actually make with a sheet of carbon and some epoxy.


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Jan 2, 2014)

More updates! Moar body detailing that has finally come together! Aside from more clear coating this is it! From here, he's installing the nut and putting in the side markers! Then its more clear coating and hardware install! No better way to start off the year than with a new bass I'd say. Anyways, here are the pictures, taken fresh in the paint booth! Lol











This might be my favorite shot, the contours look so tight and clean!


----------



## jonajon91 (Jan 2, 2014)

WOW ...

That wood really looks something special!


----------



## Metal_Webb (Jan 2, 2014)

jonajon91 said:


> WOW ...
> 
> That wood really looks something special!



Bluegum really is something special to look at when it's been sanded.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 3, 2014)

Right in the face of people not loving Etherial stuff. ^________^
This looks awesome


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks for all the support guys!


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Jan 8, 2014)

A little early morning update! The side markers are in and clear coated. All that's left here is a few more layers of clear to even everything up then the varnish and satin coat on the neck! 












The backside looks so awesome!






And the front!?!?


----------



## Helstormau (Jan 9, 2014)

Cant wait to see how this turns out. Looks to be his best work so far


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 9, 2014)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Right in the face of people not loving Etherial stuff. ^________^
> This looks awesome



He's got plenty of time left


----------



## Danukenator (Jan 9, 2014)

TBH, I really like that Matt is making stuff that is totally out there. If he gets his QC down, I could see myself placing an order just to support such a builder. 

It's good people criticize his work, he can learn and better his product. People just need to remember that they should objectively review each guitar and not let his past mistakes haunt him for the rest of his career.


----------



## Necromagnon (Jan 10, 2014)

Danukenator said:


> not let his past mistakes haunt him for the rest of his career.


Sorry to disappoint you, but it's the basis of our world and society. Just for example: would you trust some "ancient" pedophile that you know about his love for children to be a fourthgrade teacher for your children? He could argue the same thing as you, "don't let [my] past mistakes haunt [me] for the rest of my career".

Obviously, it's not the same gravity of facts, but imo, why should we do distinction when everyone praises equality for all?

Furthermore, I think that he can use his past mistakes to grow, and be like "ok, my previous stuff was not that good, I know it _(ndlr: and I would be really glad if he could have humility to say such thing)_, but please take a look at what I do know". And that would be the sign of a grown mind, and a positive point for his career (but I still think he should have not started yet building guitars for customers...).



> Right in the face of people not loving Etherial stuff. ^________^
> This looks awesome


Yep, because when you look at the front view, there's a very nice drip around the pots holes. ^________^'


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Jan 10, 2014)

Necromagnon said:


> Sorry to disappoint you, but it's the basis of our world and society. Just for example: would you trust some "ancient" pedophile that you know about his love for children to be a fourthgrade teacher for your children? He could argue the same thing as you, "don't let [my] past mistakes haunt [me] for the rest of my career".
> 
> Obviously, it's not the same gravity of facts, but imo, why should we do distinction when everyone praises equality for all?
> 
> ...




What?? That is probably the worst metaphor I've ever heard. That's awful. I get what you're trying to say somewhat but really? Comparing a guy that has a passion for building guitars that gets overzealous and misses some fine details to a pedophile?? You've got to be kidding me. If you're going to be that much of a dick you can f*ck right off. Heres the deal. In case you don't understand what progress updates are, they're pictures showing me where the build I, not you, am financially invested in. Which means, a simple over spray is already fixed considering, wait for it, the guitar isn't done being built! What a concept right? Having a rough material that is then shaped and cut into a finished product is not exactly a clean process in case you haven't noticed. Fun fact, I saw it as well, another fun fact, I have more pictures, it's already gone. The difference here is I, unlike you am not looking for any possible defect so you can point it out to be one of the cool guys bashing a man's living. I on the other hand have given him a chance to show me how much better at his job he is than a bunch of assholes on the internet say it is. So far, he has held himself up to the high standard I'm expecting him to. So if you have an issue with my build you can effectively just blow me because that's how little your opinion matters. 

Also, stop making metaphors, I'm pretty sure you haven't quite grasped the concept yet


----------



## Necromagnon (Jan 10, 2014)

Dude, don't take me wrong. That's your build, and if you like it, that's the only point that matters. I was just answering two people above. Being told that every detractor of Etherial will be stuck with this one is wrong because I saw some defect. It doesn't mean really it's shitty as hell or anything, it was just to say that this sentence was clearly out of reality. 

About the metaphor, what's wrong? Don't tell me you're one of those guy who praise "the help to other, altruism", and shit on any guy who will be out of prison for any reason?
A multiple time murderer can really change and become a very good human being (well, that's probably rare but anyway...), while a man that was all is life straight become suddenly crazy and make horrible things to anybody (just the option you like most). And between the two of those, you're saying that you would have trust the one that killed you? Well, that's a shame, but that's your opinion. 

PS: please dude, I've never been rude (I guess?) nor impolite to anyone in here, and never inteded to be. This was just serious things says with lightness. So if you can't understand that and can't prevent insulting me... That won't help me change my mind.


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Jan 10, 2014)

Necromagnon said:


> Dude, don't take me wrong. That's your build, and if you like it, that's the only point that matters. I was just answering two people above. Being told that every detractor of Etherial will be stuck with this one is wrong because I saw some defect. It doesn't mean really it's shitty as hell or anything, it was just to say that this sentence was clearly out of reality.
> 
> About the metaphor, what's wrong? Don't tell me you're one of those guy who praise "the help to other, altruism", and shit on any guy who will be out of prison for any reason?
> A multiple time murderer can really change and become a very good human being (well, that's probably rare but anyway...), while a man that was all is life straight become suddenly crazy and make horrible things to anybody (just the option you like most). And between the two of those, you're saying that you would have trust the one that killed you? Well, that's a shame, but that's your opinion.
> ...




Again with the metaphors...no. I don't subscribe to the altruistic brand of bullsh*t. Here's where I stand and actually should explain why I went with Etherial on my build in the first place. First things first, no one else would take all the specs I'm looking for, none of which are exceptionally crazy, it just so happened they didn't like them for what ever reason, no big deal. The big reason I went with Etherial is because after a few months of talking with Matt about the build and his business I could tell this man was genuinely passionate about his work. I have nothing but the utmost respect for the people that take chances on pursing the work they love. He is a small business owner that is trying to build his own brand. I saw someone I could not only work with but partner up with. He let me design my own body and every aspect of the build. Most the other luthiers I'd talked with would only let me pick from their designs which weren't what I wanted with this build. I understand he has had some less than perfect guitars leave his shop which is really on him. This shit isn't easy and is not an art you can perfect in a short amount of time. The thing I saw here was tenacity and drive. This guy wants to push the industry standard for all its worth. He doesn't like traditional style building because he isn't a traditional guy and for what it's worth I'm not a traditional style bassist. So what it comes down to is I don't believe in the common welfare of everyone or any of that altruistic garbage. What I do believe is Etherial has something unique and raw. It still needs refinement, that we all agree on, but the best things in life won't come easy. They take work. I saw an opportunity here to get in on the ground floor of something truly great. You might not see it yet, but you will in time, if not, your loss. 

Don't take my tone as rude, I will admit I do get irritated when people needlessly pick at anything that comes from the guy without knowing the full story. There will be a full, unbiased review of the bass when I get it so if you, or anyone else on this forum really, want to judge the quality of Etherial, do it there.


----------



## Danukenator (Jan 10, 2014)

Necromagnon said:


> Sorry to disappoint you, but it's the basis of our world and society. Just for example: would you trust some "ancient" pedophile that you know about his love for children to be a fourthgrade teacher for your children? He could argue the same thing as you, "don't let [my] past mistakes haunt [me] for the rest of my career".




Wow, that's probably the most distorted intrepretation of what I said you could have possibly done. What's next, the a comparison to a rapist?

Spare me the rhetoric. I didn't say and didn't even come close to implying that past mistakes don't matter. Given my record of being critical of GUITAR builders on a GUITAR forum we can safely assume anyone with a shred of sanity would know I was referring to a GUITAR BUILDERS output. Not a rapist, politician or whatever else you'd try an apply what I said too.

Unlike a rapist/politican/pedophile's errors which show a lack of decent mortality and poor character, a guitar builder's mistakes are skilled based. Unlike the mentality of a pedophile, you can improve your physical skills as a tradesmen. KxK used to make some duds and there are threads on here about them. Now he's held in high regards. It would be fair to be skeptical of his new builds WHILE he was still improving but now comparisons to his old builds would be silly. That was my point and it was really, REALLY obvious.




Necromagnon said:


> Obviously, it's not the same gravity of facts, but...



It's not the gravity, it's that the comparison is totally invalid. You're equating the flaws of a tradesmen to flaws in a person mentality. They're just not the same thing.



Necromagnon said:


> Furthermore, I think that he can use his past mistakes to grow, and be like "ok, my previous stuff was not that good, I know it _(ndlr: and I would be really glad if he could have humility to say such thing)_, but please take a look at what I do know".



I agree. He should do this



Necromagnon said:


> Yep, because when you look at the front view, there's a very nice drip around the pots holes. ^________^'



This is completely inline with what I said. How you see it as a "GOTCHA!" I have no idea. 

Criticism = Good


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Jan 10, 2014)

Danukenator said:


> Criticism = Good



Literally everything you said I couldn't have put better myself. Couldn't agree more with it.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 10, 2014)

Danukenator said:


> Unlike the mentality of a pedophile, you can improve your physical skills as a tradesmen. KxK used to make some duds and there are threads on here about them. Now he's held in high regards. It would be fair to be skeptical of his new builds WHILE he was still improving but now comparisons to his old builds would be silly. That was my point and it was really, REALLY obvious.



Except, he's charging people thousands and thousands of dollars and making mistakes that would be unacceptable on a $100 Squier Bullet. Hardly admirable.

He should be working out the kinks BEFORE he risks his customers' money.


----------



## Necromagnon (Jan 10, 2014)

Danukenator said:


> This is completely inline with what I said. How you see it as a "GOTCHA!" I have no idea.


That was not your comment, but the one below yours. 

Ok i admit the comparison was a bit rude, but it was totally conscious. I choose this exemple because, imo, past DOES matter. I didn't knew about KxK, and still, you're holding his past shit in mind, evenif he's doing great things now.

I will stop the debate on Etherial 'cause it's not the subject.



> Here's where I stand and actually should explain why I went with Etherial on my build in the first place.


Man, no need to justify. You do what you what with your money, that's none of my business. Again, I was just a bit upset by the comment saying that this build will shut the mouth of every Etherial detractor. Again, the bass will probably come out good, it's looking nice (evenif it's clearly not my taste in terms of aesthetics), but I've seen some flaws that won't let me mouth closed.

Other thing that is important in business, imo (still and always) is the pictures you take. You see that there's a drip of laquer? Don't picture it, or ptake the picture AFTER you removed it. There's no use of showing that except giving water to my mill. Or you do it consciously to say "Look, there's some defects here, but our master quality control saw every little flaws everywhere and none of them can leave the workshop blablabla...". Other way, it looks to me that "I took picture, yeah, look, I don't mind..." I'm sure he's comitted to he's work, most of the builders that last a bit longer than Invictus are, but this is of no reason nor excuse.

Sorry to have thrown such a rock in the pond.


----------



## jonajon91 (Jan 10, 2014)

Alright, calm it guys. I'm sure no one wants to see this thread get locked, that bass it too damn pretty. Plus if you want to talk about etherial positive or negative, there is an Etherial thread somewhere in the luthier section.


----------



## Danukenator (Jan 11, 2014)

TemjinStrife said:


> Except, he's charging people thousands and thousands of dollars and making mistakes that would be unacceptable on a $100 Squier Bullet. Hardly admirable.
> 
> He should be working out the kinks BEFORE he risks his customers' money.



In my opinion, the price needs to reflect the quality of the final product. I was only using KxK as an example for what I discussed.

Prices are a whole 'nother can of worms.


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Jan 11, 2014)

Danukenator said:


> In my opinion, the price needs to reflect the quality of the final product. I was only using KxK as an example for what I discussed.
> 
> Prices are a whole 'nother can of worms.



I honestly think what Etherial charges is super reasonable as custom builds go.
All his builds start at $1950AUD and depending on specs go up from there. I know the carbon will bump it to $2100AUD. Aside from that, I couldn't tell you what else he upcharges for. Any sane person would charge more for that inlay but it wasn't


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 11, 2014)

@necrosomething
without quoting walls of texts and making it really simple.

The Etherial guy has talent, he needs to pay attention to some details, that is absolutely true, but at the same point getting those things right is the easiest part if he's a dedicated person loving what he does.

I've seen HERE Jackson's custom shop to make messes, BRJ stealing people's money, and more, so, while it's good for the sake of everyone to call all those things out, it's stupid to enter a build thread to compare someone to a pedophile, assuming at mid work that he's going to drop a lemon/turd.

That's bashing for the sake of it and it's not constructive criticism, which, together with shared enthusiasm is the reason for these build threads.


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Jan 12, 2014)

So now that everyone has calmed down lets remember why this thread is here in the first place. 






I even began prepping for when she finally gets home by getting her a new friend!


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 13, 2014)

What's the ETA for the finished product, man?


----------



## BouhZik (Jan 13, 2014)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Right in the face of people not loving Etherial stuff. ^________^
> This looks awesome



I don't like Etherial stuff and those pictures don't change anything for me.
^_______^

Also, critics comes from the quality of the final product. I can hardly understand how pictures of a build 'in progress' can close their mouths....


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 13, 2014)

BouhZik said:


> I don't like Etherial stuff and those pictures don't change anything for me.
> ^_______^
> 
> Also, critics comes from the quality of the final product. I can hardly understand how pictures of a build 'in progress' can close their mouths....



That's fair man.
To each his own.
I like what Etherial tries to accomplish 

What is sad is that some people seems to be rooting for failure and well...I find it unrespectful for the guy that has his dream guitar built and the luthier.
I, for one, hope the Etherial guy delivers, like he delivered with Noyan and others instruments, and I hope that him delivering flawless instruments becomes the norm.
I really don't get why people should be wanting people to fail, I found it disgusting, and not only regarding Etherial guitars.


----------



## BouhZik (Jan 13, 2014)

OmegaSlayer said:


> What is sad is that some people seems to be rooting for failure and well...I find it unrespectful for the guy that has his dream guitar built and the luthier.
> I, for one, hope the Etherial guy delivers, like he delivered with Noyan and others instruments, and I hope that him delivering flawless instruments becomes the norm.
> I really don't get why people should be wanting people to fail, I found it disgusting, and not only regarding Etherial guitars.



I dont see people rooting for faillure. I see people pointing flaws. Which is a good thing for any person interrested in a build. I better know that before sending any money...

Also, in the kingdom of 1500$+ guitar, flawless instruments SHOULD be the norm... Yet this is not the case. This guy work his skills on his customers money. This is what I found disgusting. 

Sorry for the OT. I'm out of here.


----------



## Necromagnon (Jan 13, 2014)

OmegaSlayer said:


> I really don't get why people should be wanting people to fail, I found it disgusting, and not only regarding Etherial guitars.


just to be clear, I don't want to start again a debate or anything: I don't want him to fail. I'm completely on the opposite state of mind. I like people, no matter I know them or not, if I like what the do (well, not 100% of course) or not, etc. I was just pointing a man badly starting his business, that's just it. I wish him luck and success in his business because evenif it's not my cup of tea, not doubt of that: he is making very original stuff in a land of outmost conformity (BMs and RG?  ). And this is for me the very basic of custom builder. So no, I never wished nor wish him to fail.


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Feb 4, 2014)

So there's been a change of plans. Something happened with the body and the current heatwave cooking australia that caused the body to warp just slightly inwards. It would have been totally usable but I didn't want it given it could probably move more. So I opted to have Matt redo the body with a slight change. As well as making sure the wood was properly dried this time, I decided to put a black hearted sassafras top on the bluegum. I think it'll add some interesting tonal elements as well as aesthetic appeal. So far the body has been glued up, shaped, and attached to the neck again. The carbon on the back and neck will have to be redone as well as all the stenciling, obviously . I don't blame anyone for this, shit happens, and now I'm turning it into something even better than it was before! I also put a hard deadline on the build of March 2nd. Not only is that my birthday, but that will mark the beginning of a bunch of touring and out of state runs I'll be going on which I absolutely must have this bass for given I don't have a back up fretted 6 string to bring along at the moment. So, on to pictures.













Also went with a different access route to the electronics. It'll be a little wood plug that's held on with magnets. 





















If you feel the need to bitch about Etherial as a brand or any of the other guitars, take it to the thread dedicated to that discussion.


----------



## jonajon91 (Feb 4, 2014)

Woah dude. Really tough decision getting it re-built. Hopefully the pesky Australian weather does not intervene. Really looking forward to seeing (and hearing) this bass completed.


----------



## demonx (Feb 4, 2014)

CaptainLuckeyBeard said:


> As well as making sure the wood was properly dried this time



It may have been well dried, but the extreme heat we've had here in some parts of Australia are enough to damage even the most perfect pieces of timber. I bought a thermometer to see how hot it was in the main part of the workshop and it was too hot for the thermometer. It was too hot to use glue. Too hot to use paint. I had to give my staff the week off and move the builds in progress to another area that was not so high temp so they didn't get ruined.

What I'm saying is, the timber he was using may have been a properly prepared, kiln dried and ready to use piece, but once you get a certain amount of weather change its still a natural piece that can move with extreme heat.


----------



## Purelojik (Feb 4, 2014)

i see these all as great steps forward. the almost finished product before looks great for what it was, (not my style) but i can appreciate the effort and work. Choosing not to progress with a warped body is an upvote for this builder in my book. As basic as it may be, im still hoping he improves further by continuing to only put the best foot forward. Good luck bud


----------



## RedDog22 (Feb 4, 2014)

thanks for the update. Yeah, I've been reading about the extreme weather over there in the news.


----------



## ormsby guitars (Feb 4, 2014)

Extreme weather? Perth experiences that 'heat wave' every year, and Darwin has it for months. 

A heat wave is no excuse for poorly prepared timber. My house, doors, patio tables, pergola, spa panelling, or any other timber in storage, did not buckle/crack/warp/cup with the 'heat wave'. 

What has Etherial done to ensure THESE pieces are dry enough?


----------



## RedDog22 (Feb 4, 2014)

ormsby guitars said:


> Extreme weather? Perth experiences that 'heat wave' every year, and Darwin has it for months.
> 
> A heat wave is no excuse for poorly prepared timber. My house, doors, patio tables, pergola, spa panelling, or any other timber in storage, did not buckle/crack/warp/cup with the 'heat wave'.
> 
> What has Etherial done to ensure THESE pieces are dry enough?


This is what I was referring to: BBC News - Heatwave halts Australian Open tennis matches

Its in Melbourne though.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Feb 4, 2014)

ormsby guitars said:


> Extreme weather? Perth experiences that 'heat wave' every year, and Darwin has it for months.
> 
> A heat wave is no excuse for poorly prepared timber. My house, doors, patio tables, pergola, spa panelling, or any other timber in storage, did not buckle/crack/warp/cup with the 'heat wave'.
> 
> What has Etherial done to ensure THESE pieces are dry enough?





RedDog22 said:


> This is what I was referring to: BBC News - Heatwave halts Australian Open tennis matches
> 
> Its in Melbourne though.


Dont even question it, Ormsby is never wrong
Edit: whats the black gunk on the back?


----------



## ormsby guitars (Feb 4, 2014)

RedDog22 said:


> This is what I was referring to: BBC News - Heatwave halts Australian Open tennis matches
> 
> Its in Melbourne though.



Yup, Im well aware of the nancy boys over on the east coast that copped a bit of west coast weather.  Perth, as usual, had a hotter January, with the maximum being hotter by a number of degrees. Didnt even make the news...

Regardless. If you work with timber, you need to be prepared. For a couple hundred bucks, and less than a $1 a day, you can install an airconditioner to knock 10 degrees off the maximum. Ive got two, set to turn on and keep the room at 25 degrees. Work outside? You're in trouble... especially using timber straight from a kiln.

Also, I see no Blackheart Sassafrass on the new body.


----------



## demonx (Feb 4, 2014)

ormsby guitars said:


> Yup, Im well aware of the nancy boys over on the east coast that copped a bit of west coast weather.  Perth, as usual, had a hotter January, with the maximum being hotter by a number of degrees. Didnt even make the news....



It's not quite the same thing - I was talking to someone who lives here now, but is from Africa, where they laugh at our thermometer readings just as you are, but this woman has said she cannot stand the heat here and want to go back to Africa. It's a "different heat" she says. Also said ours is a "burning heat" which they don't have over there, even if their thermometers read ten degrees over ours. There is more involved than just a thermometer reading.

I have spent dollars installing a large woodfire in the workshop for winter, but when our HOT days are usually in the twenties and then all of a sudden the inside of the workshop is over sixty then yes, you can be caught unprepared.

I've had timber here which I've been dry storing for years, which was originally kiln dried warp and split. I've had other timber not move at all.

Do you have a woodfire in your workshop? Most likely not, same reason we don't have aircons in ours over here. Simply don't need it. Except for a few rare weeks of the year.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Feb 4, 2014)

For the record the heatwave that went through Melbourne would have had no impact on the temperature where Matt's workshop is located (about an hour south of Newcastle iirc). In fact, apart from about a month ago, the temperature here hasn't been too far out of the ordinary. Cooler if anything for summer.
At least you got informed of the warping and it's being fixed


----------



## patsanger (Feb 4, 2014)

demonx said:


> It's a "different heat" she says. Also said ours is a "burning heat" which they don't have over there, even if their thermometers read ten degrees over ours. There is more involved than just a thermometer reading.



I never understood the difference between "heat" until I moved to Texas. You can be in Florida or New Jersey with 33 degree C and little to no humidity or beating down sun and be totally fine. However, go to Texas and have 33 degree C with 54-93 % humidity within one day and the sun beating down on you and you feel like you can't breath and are just cooking as you run from your car to air conditioning. 

sorry for the OT...


----------



## ormsby guitars (Feb 5, 2014)

Metal_Webb said:


> For the record the heatwave that went through Melbourne would have had no impact on the temperature where Matt's workshop is located (about an hour south of Newcastle iirc). In fact, apart from about a month ago, the temperature here hasn't been too far out of the ordinary. Cooler if anything for summer.
> At least you got informed of the warping and it's being fixed



Furthermore, despite not being able to predict the weather, I DID predict the body would warp. My comments on timber that were requested by an Etherial client, and forwarded to Matt, were shrugged off. 

:/


----------



## capoeiraesp (Feb 5, 2014)

Having lived on the west coast all of my life up until 2 years ago and now living here in Melbourne, I can confidently say that a 42 degree+ (average summer's day) in Perth kicks a lot harder than a Melbourne 42 degree+ day. I love those dual reverse-cycle AC units you have, Perry.


----------



## RickSchneider (Feb 5, 2014)

People still live in Perth? I thought you guys melted away awhile back..

Back on topic, regardless of the reason that the previous body warped we can all share the hope that it doesn't happen with this replacement piece. Looking forward to seeing how this build shapes up


----------



## capoeiraesp (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm looking forward to the top wood being applied to a body that already has the routes and carves done.


----------



## Helstormau (Feb 5, 2014)

Should have chosen a better luthier man, or at least chosen better woods


----------



## jonajon91 (Feb 5, 2014)

Name another luthier that would build this fanned fret six string bass with glow in the dark inlays and paintwork complete with carbon fiber and a unique access plate for the wires inside. Especially for the same price.


----------



## Necromagnon (Feb 5, 2014)

jonajon91 said:


> Name another luthier that would build this fanned fret six string bass with glow in the dark inlays and paintwork complete with carbon fiber and a unique access plate for the wires inside. Especially for the same price.


I can. But obviously not for the same price.
But after that, if you want the highest quality at a chinese price, go "employ" some pakistaneses or indians, there might be a market for that.


----------



## ormsby guitars (Feb 5, 2014)

jonajon91 said:


> Name another luthier that would build this fanned fret six string bass with glow in the dark inlays and paintwork complete with carbon fiber and a unique access plate for the wires inside. Especially for the same price.



Great argument.

You forgot to mention "and horrendous quality control, with 'tonewoods' that are not dried properly, nor suitable for instruments, with delaminating destined for his vinyl wrap instruments, and cabon fibre which is heavily coated with tone deadening epoxy, and total lack of planning regarding neck angles or fretboard tapers, and inlay that is actually just resin that bleeds into the fretboard timber fibres, and soldering which is dry and breaks before the instrument is delivered, and pickups which are installed back to front, and intonation which is totally misadjusted, and headstock angles which cause tuning issues, and nuts with slots so wide the strings dont seat properly, and headless tuners which are too close to each other to work effectively, and fretwork that is horrendous, and numerous paint defects ranging from suspected pubic hair under clear coats to sanding and spraying faults, and the use of lacquers which dont harden properly before hardware installation causes peeling and tearing"

Because I reckon if you add those specifications in, you're right, no one can possibly meet the task.


----------



## User Name (Feb 5, 2014)

damn dude that bass is gonna be sex!  too bad he has to redo it  

and really guys? have some ....ing self control and keep that shit out of this guys build thread. if you want to talk about that shit so bad then make your own god damn thread about how bad you think this guys work is.


----------



## RedDog22 (Feb 5, 2014)

User Name said:


> damn dude that bass is gonna be sex!  too bad he has to redo it
> 
> and really guys? have some ....ing self control and keep that shit out of this guys build thread. if you want to talk about that shit so bad then make your own god damn thread about how bad you think this guys work is.


I agree. We should all hope for the best because this is a build thread & the OP mentioned that there is another thread for discussing Etherial anyway. I hope he gets his bass & it meets his expectations.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Feb 5, 2014)

No one (I think) is hoping for the worst or anything less than a positive outcome...That being said:

Don't post pics of piss-poor work and expect everyone to keep their mouth shut! 

If we cannot discuss openly what we see then what is the point of this thread?

I'm speaking specifically about this current build/thread, not the other etherial thread which is more generalized with hate. I agree that general discussion belongs there, but you can't censor what people see in the pics posted within this thread that are on topic.


----------



## guidothepimmp (Feb 5, 2014)

Is this bluegum, as in eucalyptus?


----------



## RedDog22 (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm not a fan of Etherial because, quite honestly I've never heard of them before coming here & I'm no luthier. That being said, I don't think (IMHO) that tearing apart a build in-progress is good form considering the person who ordered it started this thread and even said something to this effect a few posts back.


----------



## User Name (Feb 5, 2014)

RV350ALSCYTHE said:


> No one (I think) is hoping for the worst or anything less than a positive outcome...That being said:
> 
> Don't post pics of piss-poor work and expect everyone to keep their mouth shut!
> 
> If we cannot discuss openly what we see then what is the point of this thread?



really dude? i know alot of you dont think that this guy can build good guitars but it is just basic internet etiquette not to shit in someones thread. take it somewhere else dude.


----------



## asher (Feb 5, 2014)

User Name said:


> really dude? i know alot of you dont think that this guy can build good guitars but it is just basic internet etiquette not to shit in someones thread. take it somewhere else dude.



There's a difference between talking about visible flaws or potential issues in the work being followed in the thread (ie, the thread content) and just shitting all over it.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Feb 5, 2014)

As critical as I am of Etherial's work, I have to agree. I'm not saying faults should go un-noted, but there's been a widespread lack of tact and professionalism of late in my opinion. Leaves a bad taste in my mouth, both for the work being criticized and the people critiquing said work.


----------



## User Name (Feb 5, 2014)

asher said:


> There's a difference between talking about visible flaws or potential issues in the work being followed in the thread (ie, the thread content) and just shitting all over it.



talking about the guitar flaws in the build thread? there is just no way you can make that sound like the right thing


----------



## jonajon91 (Feb 5, 2014)

CaptainLuckeyBeard said:


>



Just out of curiosity. What is the black box on the back here? Was it like an initial cavity or something?


----------



## asher (Feb 5, 2014)

User Name said:


> talking about the guitar flaws in the build thread? there is just no way you can make that sound like the right thing



Uhhh.

So if there's a build thread with obvious visible flaws, you should pretend they don't exist, even if they're right there?

edit: I do also draw a distinction between doing this in a hobby/amateur/home build thread and one where the customer paid good money for a custom built instrument, the kind that is a product and shouldn't have flaws.

ed2: _now_ I'm definitely at risk of dragging this OT, so I'm not going to push that any further. Apologies.

I really do hope that comes out well. I've got mixed feelings on the carbon work, but that really is a damn rad body


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Feb 5, 2014)

User Name said:


> talking about the guitar flaws in the build thread? there is just no way you can make that sound like the right thing




Are you ....ing kidding me?

I guess you'd rather find all these flaws at your door opposed to having a collective (the forum) looking out for you and pointing out flaws that COULD be fixed before the item in question ever leaves the builder's posession.

As someone who buys guitars I'd love it to have many eyes looking over something I'm paying a couple thousand or more for.

It seems you're taking real criticism of a product and equating it to shitting on the thread starter and his personal choice in custom guitar.



In my opinion this topic has nothing to do with the OP and everything to do with the quality of what is pictured.

If the OP doesn't want everyone discussing the work of Etherial he/she shouldn't have dedicated a thread to posting pictures 


How about we all Praise shitty builds and praise every NGD so our fellow members are tricked into believing the hype, oh wait that's already been occurring. Better not make this a better site by freely discussing the issues we've been having with sub-par expensive guitars.

Pretty sure the majority of caring members are on the side of the fence that full disclosure is best for everyone.




asher said:


> edit: I do also draw a distinction between doing this in a hobby/amateur/home build thread and one where the customer paid good money for a custom built instrument, the kind that is a product and shouldn't have flaws.



Exactly. Shit on my home builds all you want. I take it as constructive criticism to improve my own skills. I'm not taking in thousands of dollars like this company.


----------



## User Name (Feb 5, 2014)

there is a thread for bashing this company, why dont you go use it? im not even the OP and your constant shit in this thread is pissing me off  

edit: yes like you say there is a difference between pointing out flaws, and bashing the guitar, builder, company, etc. and you guys cant seem to keep it to simply pointing out flaws, you always resort to bashing the company. and that has no place in this thread really.


----------



## pondman (Feb 5, 2014)

Good luck with this build , I hope everything works out ok for you


----------



## ormsby guitars (Feb 5, 2014)

By me 'shitting on this thread', Matt and the client realised the original body was warped, and a new one was started. 

By me 'shitting on this thread', the client was informed that the timbers Etherial had promised and agreed to use, were not used. 

The client has emailed me to thank me for shitting on it.


----------



## User Name (Feb 5, 2014)

ormsby guitars said:


> By me 'shitting on this thread', Matt and the client realised the original body was warped, and a new one was started.
> 
> By me 'shitting on this thread', the client was informed that the timbers Etherial had promised and agreed to use, were not used.
> 
> The client has emailed me to thank me for shitting on it.



i wasnt talking about you  but ok.. 

looking back at your posts you are very respectful in your approach about it. 
well anyways.. im done "policing" this thread now guys  have at it


----------



## Xaios (Feb 5, 2014)

ormsby guitars said:


> suspected pubic hair under clear coats





User Name said:


> damn dude that bass is gonna be sex!



Oh Lord, these two comments right next to each other...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 5, 2014)

EDIT: After reading Captain's story below, this reply seemed kinda tasteless.


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Feb 6, 2014)

Okay, well here's the deal. After some serious contemplation and with a heavy heart, I decided to pull the build for several reasons. Take note, I had put a deposit and started this build months before I'd even signed up for this forum, so I was totally unaware of any major discrepancies in the build quality. As all of the issues came to light I was already more than half way done and had hoped to ride it out for the better, obviously not the best idea.

With the warped body I thought I might be able to make the best out of the situation and change the woods to something that could actually be considered a tone wood. According to Matt, he had some left over Blackhearted sassafras around which I immediately jumped on. According to him it was pretty thin, so I said lets make it a top for something else like blackwood or silver wattle or something crazy like that. Regardless of what I said he seems set on bluegum again. Just wanting to get it all done I opted to let him do the bluegum body. I don't ever work with the sassafrass and so when I got the first picture that looked nothing like any sassafras I've ever seen I assumed it was just something that wasn't figured to save money which I was okay with. Thanks to Mr. Ormsby for pointing out, it was just a bluegum top on more bluegum. After pointing this out (rather irate at this point) I was told it was a "miscommunication error". After rereading the previous messages, I had mentioned wanting the sasafras on literally every message, several asking for pictures I never got. The only conclusion I can draw from this is that he completely ignored me and was deadset on doing the bluegum body from the moment I said let's try again. Either way, that was the straw that broke the camel's back here. 

I'm just tired of it all really. I have seen a good handful of builds start the design process and get sent out in the time it took him to get around to starting the inlay on mine. I let it go. I had to request pictures to keep up to date on the build and every time it was prefaced by "oh, yeah, I'll get those to you this week" meaning he hadn't done anything since the last update. I let all of it go out of the naive desire to have the bass I'd been doodling on my notebooks for as long as I can remember come to life. That's why I had let all of this shit slide. I'm normally the first person to call someone out if they try and f*ck me, but I was so set on getting this bass I let it go. That was my oversight and will be addressed between myself and Matt. 

At this point, I'm not really sure what else there is to say. I'm sincerely heartbroken over having to pull this build but I know it's for the better. We started the design process when I was 17 and I'm less than a month away from 19 now. I'd invested a lot of time and money into this project. I thought I had made a friend in the process but clearly that was not the case. I could sit here and tear Matt and his business apart, but I really just don't care at all anymore. I'm done trying to defend any of the last shreds of decency are left around his brand and just washing my hands of this whole experience. I'll try again with a new highly reputable builder in a few years when I have proper funds to set away for it. As of right now, I have to find a new bass to replace this one before the heavy stretch of touring and festivals I have lined up for this year. 

To everyone that was looking forward to seeing this, I am sorry. I'd bet if someone really wanted they could buy the build from Matt so he can give me my money back in a reasonable amount of time....

Cheers


----------



## Necris (Feb 6, 2014)

Sorry, you had this experience man. Your story only brings up more questions about his builds; particularly those that are painted or completely wrapped in carbon fiber; the question being "did he actually use the wood a customer requested/paid for"? Signs seem to be pointing to him doing whatever he wants.


----------



## ormsby guitars (Feb 6, 2014)

As disappointing as it is, you made the right decision in the end.

Let's hope for a swift refund.


----------



## Necromagnon (Feb 6, 2014)

Sorry to ear that, dude. That's hard, and very frustrating. Hope you'll find some solution for your tour, and that you'll finally have your bass built by a great luthier that will blow your mind away and wash all this dark story from your memory.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Feb 6, 2014)

Hope you'll get the refund and Matt sorts himself.


----------



## Winspear (Feb 6, 2014)

Best of luck


----------



## jonajon91 (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm done man. I have been defending Etherial since probably around page five of the Etherial thread, but I can't defend this any more and more importantly, I don't feel that it's right that I should. I am going to stay away from the etherial thread for a few months and then go back with one last shred of hope.


----------



## Riley (Feb 6, 2014)

I am very relieved to read this. You made the right decision for sure. It sucks but it's the right thing to do. Best of luck going forward!


----------



## asher (Feb 6, 2014)

Hopefully when it's all a bit softer for you, you can find a luthier willing to pull that body off (it's still badass) who also provides quality work and communication.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Feb 6, 2014)

That sucks, dude. It's not good when things go pear-shaped like this, but I think you will be better off in the long run. 

Good luck on getting a refund and moving on to bigger and better things.


----------



## stevexc (Feb 6, 2014)

CaptainLuckeyBeard said:


> Okay, well here's the deal. After some serious contemplation and with a heavy heart, I decided to pull the build for several reasons. Take note, I had put a deposit and started this build months before I'd even signed up for this forum, so I was totally unaware of any major discrepancies in the build quality. As all of the issues came to light I was already more than half way done and had hoped to ride it out for the better, obviously not the best idea.
> 
> With the warped body I thought I might be able to make the best out of the situation and change the woods to something that could actually be considered a tone wood. According to Matt, he had some left over Blackhearted sassafras around which I immediately jumped on. According to him it was pretty thin, so I said lets make it a top for something else like blackwood or silver wattle or something crazy like that. Regardless of what I said he seems set on bluegum again. Just wanting to get it all done I opted to let him do the bluegum body. I don't ever work with the sassafrass and so when I got the first picture that looked nothing like any sassafras I've ever seen I assumed it was just something that wasn't figured to save money which I was okay with. Thanks to Mr. Ormsby for pointing out, it was just a bluegum top on more bluegum. After pointing this out (rather irate at this point) I was told it was a "miscommunication error". After rereading the previous messages, I had mentioned wanting the sasafras on literally every message, several asking for pictures I never got. The only conclusion I can draw from this is that he completely ignored me and was deadset on doing the bluegum body from the moment I said let's try again. Either way, that was the straw that broke the camel's back here.
> 
> ...



Harsh resolution for you, man. I mean, on one hand you did avoid potential likely issues in the future, but this thing seemed pretty damn important to you. I wish you good luck in finding a luthier who's crazy enough to attempt this, and skilled enough to pull it off.

That's kinda what makes me sad about the whole situation - Matt unquestionably has some excellent creativity and drive to try new things and push boundaries. I totally commend him for that. If he only had the patience/skill/knowledge to do things properly, every time, he could definitely fill a niche quite successfully. But until he realizes and accepts that the instruments he's building are a far cry from what's acceptable, let alone what he's got pictured in his head, he's just going to disappoint the majority - but keep just enough people satisfied so he can stay in business.


----------



## BouhZik (Feb 6, 2014)

^ 
Him having creativity and drive to try new things and push bundaries dont mean SHIT if he can't do things properly....

He make peaple dream and destroy the dream with his buildings...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 6, 2014)

stevexc said:


> Harsh resolution for you, man. I mean, on one hand you did avoid potential likely issues in the future, but this thing seemed pretty damn important to you. I wish you good luck in finding a luthier who's crazy enough to attempt this, and skilled enough to pull it off.
> 
> That's kinda what makes me sad about the whole situation - Matt unquestionably has some excellent creativity and drive to try new things and push boundaries. I totally commend him for that. If he only had the patience/skill/knowledge to do things properly, every time, he could definitely fill a niche quite successfully. But until he realizes and accepts that the instruments he's building are a far cry from what's acceptable, let alone what he's got pictured in his head, he's just going to disappoint the majority - but keep just enough people satisfied so he can stay in business.



What are these "new things" you speak of? Crazy shapes, over the top inlay, carbon fiber, etc. has all been done...for decades now. 

He baits folks in with pretty mockups, the promise of "uniqueness", and low low prices, and then delivers shit. That's not a new thing either unfortunately. 

Listen, I don't think this guy should be stoned in the street or anything, but maybe he needs to reevaluate his business, his abilities, and his goals before causing more anguish.


----------



## stevexc (Feb 6, 2014)

MaxOfMetal said:


> What are these "new things" you speak of? Crazy shapes, over the top inlay, carbon fiber, etc. has all been done...for decades now.
> 
> He baits folks in with pretty mockups, the promise of "uniqueness", and low low prices, and then delivers shit. That's not a new thing either unfortunately.



Yeah, you're right. I don't mean to say he's unique in that, but you do have to admit that it's a very rare style in luthiery. Probably for good reason.

"New things" was a poor choice of word on my part - perhaps "different things", and in the context of it being moreso a regular thing for him. Usually when I see a way out there guitar it's a one-off experiment as opposed to the luthier's bread-and-butter. Again, probably for good reason.

I definitely don't mean to excuse his weaknesses (okay, his total lack of skill and judgement), just to give him props for coming up with some concepts that are rarely - or at least uncommonly - seen. I mean, I don't particularly _like_ any of his stuff - I'd never order from him even if he could put out strandberg or Alembic or LACS or whatever your baseline for "best" quality guitars, they just don't appeal to me.

I like to see people try different things, different approaches. That much I can get behind in a general sense. When it comes to a situation like this, though, where it things come out more often than not FUBARed _on a customer's coin_ I vehemently oppose it.

What it really comes down to is I like to find silver linings, and I rarely have any idea what I'm talking about.


----------



## Xaios (Feb 6, 2014)

Find out if he has any relatives with the last name "DeVries." It might be genetic.


----------



## User Name (Feb 6, 2014)

good deal man. i think i speak for everyone when i say we are relieved for you. it was a cool bild dude but i think you will be much more pleased with using another company to build your custom.


----------



## abandonist (Feb 6, 2014)

Congrats on saying no to bullshit.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Feb 6, 2014)

jonajon91 said:


> I am going to stay away from the etherial thread for a few months and then go back with one last shred of hope.



Pssssh....yeah f-ing right.  The brand is done soon.


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Feb 8, 2014)

Sincerely, thank you for all the kind words. Thankfully, while waiting for this, I started looking around at other builders, talking to more people, and doing a hell of a lot of research. Almost immediately I had 3 builders bidding on the build and I have something set up. The best part is, they agreed to do the same body profile. Again, this is as much my profile as it was Matt's so I could really care less. I did change a handful of specs so stay posted for the new build thread coming up soon enough! Thanks to everyone that stuck along for this one, but the version 2.0 will be exponentially better in every way!


----------



## capoeiraesp (Feb 8, 2014)

I look forward to hearing who's building it.


----------



## RedDog22 (Feb 8, 2014)

CaptainLuckeyBeard said:


> Sincerely, thank you for all the kind words. Thankfully, while waiting for this, I started looking around at other builders, talking to more people, and doing a hell of a lot of research. Almost immediately I had 3 builders bidding on the build and I have something set up. The best part is, they agreed to do the same body profile. Again, this is as much my profile as it was Matt's so I could really care less. I did change a handful of specs so stay posted for the new build thread coming up soon enough! Thanks to everyone that stuck along for this one, but the version 2.0 will be exponentially better in every way!


Good to hear that you were able to get the ball rolling again so quickly. Can't wait until you get the finished product & post it up. Well, I can wait because I'm going to have to


----------



## demonx (Feb 8, 2014)

Who took on the new build?

Are you getting the artwork etc as well as the same shape?

I also find it amusing (but at the same time really sad) that there are builders out there now resorting to ambulance chasing.


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Feb 9, 2014)

RedDog22 said:


> Good to hear that you were able to get the ball rolling again so quickly. Can't wait until you get the finished product & post it up. Well, I can wait because I'm going to have to



I'd been talking to a bunch of these builders for a long time so it was more along the lines of, "hey, know that build we've been talking about doing for months now? Yeah, lets do that now." 




demonx said:


> Who took on the new build?
> 
> Are you getting the artwork etc as well as the same shape?
> 
> I also find it amusing (but at the same time really sad) that there are builders out there now resorting to ambulance chasing.



Nope, just the body style since that was the main selling point on this one for me. It's actually about to get a whole lot classier. Really cool inlay that will be far more simple than this one lol and it wasn't much ambulance chasing, just like hey, I need a build, you have an open slot, let's get to work?? I already had most of the specs I want written out so that part was easy. All that's left is choosing the tops and headstock profiles. The contours on the body won't be exactly the same due to the top but it'll still look great.


----------



## ormsby guitars (Feb 9, 2014)

CaptainLuckeyBeard said:


> I'd been talking to a bunch of these builders for a long time so it was more along the lines of, "hey, know that build we've been talking about doing for months now? Yeah, lets do that now."
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OMG, so Searls assumption that we are all chasing you for a sale was wrong?


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Feb 9, 2014)

ormsby guitars said:


> OMG, so Searls assumption that we are all chasing you for a sale was wrong?



Nahh, everyone wants these builds  




.......


----------



## XxJoshxX (Feb 9, 2014)

So whos doing the new build?


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Mar 4, 2014)

So the wait is finally over! As promised, the new build thread!

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...zations/264514-lets-try-again-but-better.html


----------



## Suitable (Jan 23, 2017)

Has anyone got this blokes number or email address/way of contacting him? Ie "Etherial"? I like his inlay work. I haven't done it myself so I don't know how hard or easy it can be/is, but at least there is signs of wanting to give the customer what they want in regards to inlays etc, he does definitely do satisfactory inlays, correct? 

I'm sorry to bring up an old thread, and a "sore" one at that (for both parties involved here, mind you... I'm not real impressed by the final product of the one the OP actually received... I wouldn't pay for that one personally... But each to their own!). However, I do like this blokes attention to detail in regards to inlays, granted there are many flaws in the rest o the guitars, but visit any factory around the world making guitars, it's mostly one group does the body, this group does the neck, this other group does the fretboard, these ones do the frets, as well as binding, finishing, spraying, polishing, final hardware and guitar setup, AND if your lucky, a really good setup, action, intonation, nit pick jobs of finalising each build. Afaik anyway... 

I believe this bloke has the skill for inlay design and execution down pretty well. I don't think he has the money to spend on a fancy shop with every jig and tools known to every luthier, nor pretty sure doesn't have access to an air conditioned workshop where everything is stabilised at a certain moisture and temperature level. I'm not saying who should be in business selling these guitars, but granted, he is trying to get that shop we all dream of having if mummy and daddy gave us all a trust fund to finance our lifelong goals and ambitions whatever they maybe... Not directed at anyone, just life in general throws everyone a set of cards to play, we didn't choose our family, we didn't choose all the .... that life can sometimes throw out at all the worst possible times for it etc. either way, this build wasn't going to work due to the nature of blue gum and the bloody time it take to dry out properly (it's heavy as f()$& & takes a LONG time to dry if left in thick slabs, especially if the ends haven't been wax sealed setc too...

Either way, I like his inlay work/detailed work on the face of the boards. As such I would like to see if I could send a few boards down to him to be carved and inlaid to my specs. I've never done inlays myself, but I've been waiting almost 2 years for some quilted black walnut to dry out properly that I bought semi green to ensure I didn't miss out on the Aussie timber binding timbers I have been wanting to finish of my first build... I would love to learn how to do such detailed inlays as like what has been shown here on this board. there is definitely love in the work, lack of workshop space and/or workshop all together might be a large factor of the problems such as what happened to this occurred. There's definitely no aircon systems in his "shop" either way. 

I'm eager to give this bloke a chance and send him down a fretboard with some ideas of mine included as a description of what I am after then see what becomes of it. Worst case, I loose a fairly cheap fretboard. Not that I want to loose the board, but I would like some nice inlays done for my build and I've now got a few boards to choose from (most bar one are all Aussie timbers so if I go with the one I am thinking of going with, it'll be a full Aussie timber build. 

Any reasons why I shouldn't do this? Don't get me wrong, I have a f()$&ing keen eye for details and ever so slight imperfections that will bug the .... out of me for being there for the rest of my life as I know it could have been perfect! I am OCD for perfection unfortunately! It has it's good and bad points though! Like waiting for the dry season till I can work on detailed timber work due to the lower humidity in winter we get from living in the tropics...

Thoughts on this idea? Or should I just give the inlay work a go for myself and be done with it (knowing that it I definitely could have done a much much better job at it for it!? Not trying to pass any blame specs but just trying to make use of a talent that's clearly there, although it's only a small part of a build, but there is potential. 

No hate bull crap or whatever, can this bloke do great inlay work or what?

Thanks heaps for the info! Ps OP, sorry that of both builds didn't work out as good as they could have been! As long as you like playing it, that's all that matters, I guess!? What band do you tour with/are you in???

Cheers


----------

